# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Máy Cắt Plasma CNC cắt hoa văn kim loại

## Máy cắt CNC

Cắt Hoa Văn CNC Tại Nam Định Bằng Máy Cắt Plasma 
Máy cắt Plasma CNC EMC-3000 được Công Ty Cổ Phần Đầu tư Công Nghệ EMC lắp đặt tại Nam Định.

🌸Đầu tư máy nhận ngay hơn 1000 mẫu hoa văn mẫu, chỉ việc chỉnh kích thước và cắt.

🌸 Tặng thêm một cuốn Album hoa văn nữa nhé.




Chi tiết: https://hancatemc.com/may-cat-plasma-cnc-emc-3000.html

----------

